# Heading out in a couple of hours.



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll probably be heading to the beach around noon. I'll try to give some updates through out the trip.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> I'll probably be heading to the beach around noon. I'll try to give some updates through out the trip.




Enjoy the breeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah it's a little windy, but it's my off day..... so I'm fishing in the wind. If I catch any fish , it'll just be a bonus. I just need to get out there and chill.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know how you feel. I get out of work early tomorrow so that's my day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where you gonna be?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Where you gonna be?


I sent you the GPS coordinates. I'm fixing to leave the house, I'll be there by 1:00.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Wind is terrible! ! No bites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was planning on making it, but got fat as a tick at Luna's.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You didn't miss anything.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Just one of those days!


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Wife said let's go to the beach, got to loading the rods and noticed the wind and cancelled on her, seems like the right decision. I have to remind myself that "warm" weather is right around the corner.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah , better days are coming. I just had a stressful week. .. with the explosion at the mill and all ,and needed to go fishing and unwind. I knew that the conditions weren't favorable but it was a successful trip ,despite the fact that no fish were harmed. Come on April !


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Yeah , better days are coming. I just had a stressful week. .. with the explosion at the mill and all ,and needed to go fishing and unwind. I knew that the conditions weren't favorable but it was a successful trip ,despite the fact that no fish were harmed. Come on April !


Sorry to hear that, king.
I'm heading down to Langdon tomorrow. Need a fishing fix too.
They may not bite, but I'll be on the beach either way!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Bdanger (Jan 24, 2017)

New guy here in forums but lived around Pensacola for 8 years. Went out today after work from about 3pm - 5:45pm at 14th. Got a good couple smacks but nothing caught. I was in a nice gut using fishbites on both floating hooks and plain hooks. They are coming!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bdanger said:


> New guy here in forums but lived around Pensacola for 8 years. Went out today after work from about 3pm - 5:45pm at 14th. Got a good couple smacks but nothing caught. I was in a nice gut using fishbites on both floating hooks and plain hooks. They are coming!


 Welcome to forum. Much better days are coming.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chechem said:


> Sorry to hear that, king.
> I'm heading down to Langdon tomorrow. Need a fishing fix too.
> They may not bite, but I'll be on the beach either way!!
> 
> :thumbup:


 Well, I hope that your luck was better than mine.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well, I hope that your luck was better than mine.


Spent most of the day yesterday at Langdon. Water was too clear, surf was slight, tide didn't move much, and the fish didn't cooperate. Just 2 small whiting and a ONE-THAT-GOT-AWAY red (?) that broke off. My mistake; he made another run against the drag (set too tight). STUPID, I know!

Back today to try again. Weather is wonderful; fishing slow.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I plan on going out on Friday. Probably will hit the surf around 330 and fish till sunset. I entered the five of us, my wife, my three sons, and myself into the gulf breeze bait and tackle Pompano tournament. It's starred February 1 and runs until May 30. Can't wait to fish!


----------



## Bdanger (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah buddy!! I'm hitting it both Sat and Sun mornings.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em !


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm back home.
As said, only caught 2 whiting on Wednesday. Then yesterday (Thursday) my buddy joined me. The weather was beautiful, but we caught only 2 small pomps (shorts) and whiting. Nobody else there caught anything.

Bait? We caught one pomp on Fishbites, one on sand fleas, and whiting on peeled shrimp.

We may have to await March for the pomps to start again. BTW, PLENTY of big sand fleas (mole crabs) now. We caught them easily at Langdon, and shared with our neighbors.

:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report, too bad those pomps weren't longer.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Thanks for the report, too bad those pomps weren't longer.


Well, at least the pomps are still healthy and growing. Here's a pic.

Cold up here today (north Mississippi). So the warm beach looks great!


----------

